# Happy Birthday Paris!!!! (lots and lots [and lots] of pics!)



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris turned *4* today! I can't believe it's been three years since I first met her.... it seems like I've never been without her... lol!

Keira also turns 1 on wednesday, and Lukas turns 2 on wednesday as well, sooooo the 6 spoos all got together, with a bichon friend tagging along for a while too, and we had a POODLE PARTY!!!!

Paris & Keira running:


















The birthday girl


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the 'baby', Keira is the youngest, but the biggest of the whole lot!









Paris


















Paris & Keira are telling secrets as they run along... lol


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ella the bichon came to play for a little while too!


















Keira gave Paris a new dinosaur toy that Pairs LOVES and carried around everywhere.....









And then Jak arrived with Saffy and Lukas, and then there were SIX!








(wtf is Lukas doing on the far right there!??? lol!)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and so we lined everyone up, with party hats on for the group pic. Everyone say CHEEESE!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

even Ella got a party hat









then Saffy got greedy and had two

















lmao!

Paris kept hers but had to go find her dinosaur again


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Then Lukas got rough and broke his...


















Lara just thought the whole thing was 'hiLAIRious dahr-ling!'









Paris getting cuddles (?)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ella and her mum then headed off, but not before giving Paris a birthday pressie! Which Lukas promptly stole.... and Paris chased him down for it



















I then suggested Jak run (he has longer legs than me!) so we can get group poodles-in-motion pics:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Then we went for a walk through the woods...









and then back to the park again...









and then Keira had to leave, but the white guys stayed behind for a bit longer, and we decided to have fun and put the poodles at the top of the skateboard ramp








I *think* saffy is just flicking her head around.... lol!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

"PLAY Jak!! PLAY!"









Paris, Lukas & Saffy


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and then we added Lara beside Paris



























And then we play a little more...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and then before heading home, I crack open the treats that Ella gave us... and all of a sudden I'm surrounded by white poodles (can i say HEAVEN!)

















(lol at Lukas' ears here! lol)



Ahhh, sooo much fun, it was good to finally have all 6 together! Now to try and get some more there next time... lol!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Umm...I love these! I need a poodle party like that. How fun. I don't think there's anything more fun than 6 spoos and a bichon!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

meghf said:


> Umm...I love these! I need a poodle party like that. How fun. I don't think there's anything more fun than 6 spoos and a bichon!


It was so much fun.. it was HEAVEN lol 

The only thing that is more fun than 6 spoos and a bichon is 12 spoos and a Bichon (or two)!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My soul....how incredible!! A posse of Poodles for the party! It looks like everyone had a truly amazing time. The scenery there is a sight to behold too! I am a bit jealous...wish we had been there.

Funny how once you have one, they just become a part of you, and it really is hard to remember life without them. I am so glad you and Paris found each other and her world has become what it is today. You are both lucky gals to have each other!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome photos, as always! And happy birthday Paris!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I just love looking at all these! n____n They look like they're having a blast!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh boy .... that was just incredible documentary - I almost felt I was there (dream on Wishpoo LMAO ....he he ) !!!!!

Happy B-day Paris and may you have at least a 30 more !!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 !!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, flake also reminded me of how at one point a client (mini poodle!) came along in the park too so I went over to say hi, she seemed confused that I knew her dog so well so I reminded her that I'm her groomer (I'm out of context I guess! lol) so she had a wee talk briefly, and she was watching all the poodles running around (was Ella there still too?? Oh I can't remember!) and asked if I groomed all of them too... I looked around at them and realised, yes, I do! LOL! Why I never realised before, I don't know, but it was quite cool having all these dogs running around that I groom! hahahah!


----------



## Jos (Dec 22, 2009)

Great pics FD, we (Lara, Hestia and myself) had a lovely time and they had such a lot of fun playing with their fellow Poodles.thanks - happy birthday Paris!!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Those photos are awesome!!! 
I'll have to add in another mini if we move down. Which is still one big massive secret and driving me nuts...but thats another post all together!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Flake said:


> Those photos are awesome!!!
> I'll have to add in another mini if we move down. Which is still one big massive secret and driving me nuts...but thats another post all together!


They are awesome aren't they!
Ohh that be awesome to finally meet Duncan and you all of course!
Lol, the other day I was saying to Amy that I wished that I lived in Christchurch because there is far more shows there.. about 30 or so breed, plus all of the agility and obedience ones too!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures! Happy Birthday paris!

I think the bichon is adorable as well!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paris......and many, many more! Awesome pictures. I love the one of Jak with both feet off the ground. Is he part spoo??? lol


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Yay, what fun pics!

Happy Birthday, Paris! <3


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the pictures!! I hope you don't mind, but I nicked a couple of the birthday hat ones. They'll make great email-able birthday cards for my dog loving friends. I'll be sure to give you credit in the fine print though! LOL

Happy Birthday, Paris!! You are one classy bitch!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Paris!! It looks like everyone had such a fun time :dancing2:. 

Great photos!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Paris!! :birthday: That's so exciting! It looks like such fun, having so many poodles all playing together. And WOW what a beautiful day, too!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paris!! Looks like you had a wonderful party!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

See how cool this is as a birthday card? Great pictures, FD!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> See how cool this is as a birthday card? Great pictures, FD!


My birthday is May 31, Marian!! I'll expect a beautiful Paris & Co. birthday card! 

Happy Happy Happy Birthday Paris!! You are such a lucky girl to have a poodle party - your momma and your friends love you LOTS!!  Wouldn't it be cool if we could throw a RED pup into the mix of black and white?? Maybe I'll send Lucy down next year - or BETTER YET - Y'all come up HERE!!!! :lol: ound:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha! Marian, that's awesome!!! lol

plum, me and Jak were listing all the colours we wanted there at one point, talking about how *awesome* it'd be with one of every colour and have a whole _rainbow_ of poodles! lol

Yes.... send Lucy down.... I promise I'll send her back again.... probably...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> haha! Marian, that's awesome!!! lol
> 
> plum, me and Jak were listing all the colours we wanted there at one point, talking about how *awesome* it'd be with one of every colour and have a whole _rainbow_ of poodles! lol
> 
> Yes.... send Lucy down.... I promise I'll send her back again.... *probably*...


Yeah... that's what I'm afraid of...  I may just have to accompany her down so I can be sure to get my dog back! Oh Oh Oh, twist my arm!! :lol:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Plumcrazy, your birthday is the same as Teddy's. I can't believe he's going to be a year old so soon!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> Plumcrazy, your birthday is the same as Teddy's. I can't believe he's going to be a year old so soon!


Wow, I'm not that much older than he!  HAAAAA! :lol: They grow so fast don't they? Lucy is creeping up on 7 months already! It seems like just yesterday that she was an 8 week old puppy, yet I can't remember what life was like without her!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paris!! :dance: Looks like you had a great time with all your friends!! :birthday:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paris!! What awesome pictures...that's it, Mitch and I are moving to NZ to join/crash the White spoo posse.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a blast! Love the pictures and the chance to experience a part of Paris' Birthday!

Happy Birthday Paris! :cake:

BTW...is that a dog park or are you far enough away from traffic to feel safe for them to run free? I let my first poodle run free with me while we were at the lake. I would like to get to that point with Zulee. It's going to take a LOT of training though.

I'm so inspired by your pack of poodle friends.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome pics FD!! Looks like Paris had loads of fun on her BDay!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Happy Birthday Paris!! The photo essay was wonderful. I really like the group shots and Jak running around with those incredibly long legs of his....LOL!
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

OMG! These are great. I had a blast just looking at them. You always get the amazing group shots! I love the card Marian made with all their cute faces.
I think all the USA poodles need to head to NZ for a GIANT poodle party. I'm sure you've got plenty of room for all of us.............right?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

BFF said:


> BTW...is that a dog park or are you far enough away from traffic to feel safe for them to run free?


it's big enough that we can get right away from the roads, and the roads are very quiet up there too that there's little traffic anyway! I rather dislike dog parks, though there are a fair few around here now, but they wouldn't make a nice place for a poodle party as they're full of other dogs and usually muddy and ugh... Me and Jak found this park a while ago, there's no fences at all but so much open room the dogs aren't at all interested in going towards the road; Paris likes lots of open space infront of her, and the open space is out in the park, not on the road!!! lol. And when there's a group, the good ones that stick around keep the other not-so-good ones around us too; cos they want to stay with the group! It's great! lol


And YESSSSS!! All you guys overseas need to come to NZ for a REALLY BIG poodle party!!! lol!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha!!

Yes the world's biggest poodle party!!
That'd be soo soo cool!
I think you should all just come here and move to New Zealand... and then there would be soo soo many spoos... lol... it'd be awsome!

Lol, plum.. you realise you have to come now don't you?? lol


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Paris! 
Fabulous photos - always love seeing oodles of Poodles!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Paris! Great job documenting the party, FD. Love the expressions of pure delight on all the partygoers. They're saying, "Can't we have a Birthday party every week?" And to think they would not only hold still with the party hats but wear them about playing (even if only for a while, until they wore them out!)

You do a super job grooming all these beauties. Didn't the mini poodle want to join in on the fun?


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paris. It looks like everyone had a great time! I loved the photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

beautiful pictures! and Happy Birthday to Paris, her hair looks really pretty 
I can't believe the scenery either, its just breath taking!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

oh my!!!!! what great pics!!!! lololol - beautiful spoos!!! everyone one of them - oh, & the bichon is a beauty too. glad paris had a wonderful b'day!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

jak said:


> Haha!!
> 
> Yes the world's biggest poodle party!!
> That'd be soo soo cool!
> ...


Jak, why don't you, FD, Paris and Saffy venture to the US and we could have one giant (centrally located) poodle party. I say we enter FD in the groom expo in September, we can work the party around that.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

What beautiful pictures (as always), bet she slept great that night. Happy Birthday Paris!!!!


----------

